# B&W Challenge: BOTTLE(S)



## gk fotografie (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome!
The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. 

*Theme: BOTTLE(S)*

In each challenge, you can upload as many *black & white photos* as you wish.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 22, 2022)

(Fuji XT20 + Fujinon 56mm)


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 22, 2022)

(Fuji XT20 + Fujinon 56mm)


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 22, 2022)

(Fuji X-T20 + Fujinon 56mm)


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 24, 2022)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 24, 2022)

John 2 said:


> *Ditched*


Fantastic photo and well seen, I would really like to see this photo in black and white, because the B&W Challenge is only intended for* black and white photography*, but I don't think converting to black and white won't be much of a problem.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 24, 2022)

.


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## John 2 (Jun 25, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> Fantastic photo and well seen, I would really like to see this photo in black and white, because the B&W Challenge is only intended for* black and white photography*, but I don't think converting to black and white won't be much of a problem.


My humble apologies.  Call it a senior moment. Could you delete the post please.  I doesn't really lend itself to Mono.  It needs the colour.  I will see if I have anything else.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 25, 2022)

John 2 said:


> My humble apologies.  Call it a senior moment. Could you delete the post please.  I doesn't really lend itself to Mono.  It needs the colour.  I will see if I have anything else.


Thank you, can happen to anyone, it's not the end of the world. Your participation is appreciated, hope to continue to welcome you at the B&W Challenges in the future.


----------



## Robshoots (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## John 2 (Jun 26, 2022)

Finally got there.  My wife's collection of perfume bottles.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 27, 2022)

John 2 said:


> Finally got there.  My wife's collection of perfume bottles.
> 
> View attachment 257410


Nice collection, the bottle on the far right looks very much like Murano millefiori glass.


----------



## John 2 (Jun 27, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> Murano millefiori glass a visit to


Yes, a souvenir of a couple of visits to Murano.


----------



## Robshoots (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## wobe (Jun 27, 2022)

From dinner !


----------

